# Not seeing a ton of development...or am I missing something?



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

So I recommended to a co-worker that he should get the GS3 & so far he is liking it but is waiting for the flood gates to open so he can fully hack it. I already rooted it for him but I'm not seeing much in the way of options for kernels and ROMS for the D2att.

Is there something I am missing? or is everyone still waiting on Samsung to release kernel source & such for the phone?

Not even seeing recent threads (anywhere) for the CM9 nightlies...has anyone used them? I'm seeing late July threads on the CM forums but nothing about more recent nightlies which is odd. Are they *actual* daily drivers as in can you send SMS/MMS messages, make calls, enable/disable 3G and LTE, takes pics/videos, etc.?


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I am on Verizon and we have a bit more development. I cant complain, Im coming from a Galaxy Nexus though and can *definitely recommend JellyBro CM10 kang*...i ran those exclusively..hopefully one day we'll get some Jellybro love on the D2vzw :-\


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

you need to check out the IRC channel, there are daily drivers with all that you're asking about. CM10, CM9, and others

http://webchat.freenode.net/

channel
#verizons3

look in the topic or ask around, very helpful


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

bludevil35 said:


> you need to check out the IRC channel, there are daily drivers with all that you're asking about. CM10, CM9, and others
> 
> http://webchat.freenode.net/
> 
> ...


the OP is on ATT


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Rootz is generally slow when it comes to GSM development. We don't seem to have enough of a base in that area yet.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> the OP is on ATT


Bingo...glad to see someone read my original post


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Rootz is generally slow when it comes to GSM development. We don't seem to have enough of a base in that area yet.


I've sort of noticed the same thing though on XDA though...which I find even more perplexing


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Now the international galasy s 3 is booming.
Us U.S. variants will have to wait. I mean hacks and mods are slowing coming in.

The verizon version has the 
Google wallet hack
World gsm capibilities hack.
SynergyROM kexec kernel by ziggy will be dropping soon.
Many themes are being ported as we speak.
All this with a locked bootloader.

VERIZON GALAXY S 3


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

droid3r said:


> Now the international galasy s 3 is booming.
> Us U.S. variants will have to wait. I mean hacks and mods are slowing coming in.
> 
> The verizon version has the
> ...


Lot more than just that. I've been running JB for a few weeks now with no issues. VZW S3 and International S3 has the most development currently. I believe AT&T is doing OK tho. A lot of the T-Mo stuff can be pretty easily converted to AT&T I believe, I know they can run a shared kernel according to faux. I'd try CM10 with faux kernel and see how that is. I've also heard good things about Jellybro, and faux does great work.


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Hate to promo xda, Cuz I love rootz but I have resorted to using xda for gs3 support. I am also on att and there is a lot more traffic and deving going on over there. Running cm10 right now and its pretty hot. ;-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Jaskwith said:


> Hate to promo xda, Cuz I love rootz but I have resorted to using xda for gs3 support. I am also on att and there is a lot more traffic and deving going on over there. Running cm10 right now and its pretty hot. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Nice, are there any phone features that aren't working on CM10? I have a nightly downloaded ready to flash on his GS3 but I want to make sure it is as stable as CM10 is on my GNex.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Well... word of mouth from a very well reputable source, liquid will make its way to verizon gs3 sometime next week... as long as they are supporting this device, you will be MORE then happy with dev support!!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I too can recommend Official CM10 builds ("nightlies" that don't happen every night) as well as EuroSkank kang of CM10 (it's essentially CM10 with a few extra features added that haven't yet or won't make it to CM10).

Gapps


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

JagoX said:


> Nice, are there any phone features that aren't working on CM10? I have a nightly downloaded ready to flash on his GS3 but I want to make sure it is as stable as CM10 is on my GNex.


I too use XDA for ATT S3 support and development. There is quite a bit going on over at XDA. Here at Rootz, its kind of dead when it comes to the ATT variant.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1705


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

JagoX said:


> Bingo...glad to see someone read my original post


Right, but you were saying that he's on the D2 for att, what's that got to do with the SGS3 for VZW?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

bludevil35 said:


> Right, but you were saying that he's on the D2 for att, what's that got to do with the SGS3 for VZW?


The d2 is the SGS3. Look in the development forums for each variant. Some of the ROM threads will have that designation in the thread title. Verizon variant = d2vzw, AT&T variant = d2att, US Cellular = d2uscc, etc.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Verizon is winning, surprisingly.

May be more posts in international, but they're two pagers at best.

Sprint looks very sad...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

landshark said:


> The d2 is the SGS3. Look in the development forums for each variant. Some of the ROM threads will have that designation in the thread title. Verizon variant = d2vzw, AT&T variant = d2att, US Cellular = d2uscc, etc.
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


Thanks for that, for some reason I thought he was talking about the Droid2


----------

